# LAT OpEd: Cycling friendly LA



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Ideas on making LA more cycling friendly. Op/ed piece in the LA Times by Robert Gottlieb. He is the director of the Urban & Environmental Policy Institute at Occidental College and is helping organize "L.A. StreetSummit: Biking, Walking and More."

http://www.latimes.com/news/opinion/commentary/la-oe-gottlieb14-2009dec14,0,6204235.story


Bollards! I say.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

As is typical the article focuses on gimmicks rather than practical solutions to make life easier for cyclists. Closing roads on Saturday won't get people to start commuting to work M-F and it doesn't take a genius to figure out that what cyclists really need is more bike lanes and more solid bike racks and the "basics" that are lacking in SoCal. The fact is that people in Europe commute on bikes in all sorts of weather because it's safe. People in sunny SoCal sit in traffic in perfect weather because there is nowhere to safely ride a bike for most of them. Start taking parking spots away to put in bike lanes - now that would be a "bold move" and impact the lives of rider. Take care of cyclists basic needs and more people will switch to two wheels - the old "if you build it they will come" thing.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

"sounds good on paper". 

meanwhile, somewhere across town the DOT is scheming to remove bike lanes.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> "sounds good on paper".
> 
> meanwhile, somewhere across town the DOT is scheming to remove bike lanes.


Couldn't have put it better myself, friendo.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

State Lawmakers Take Aim at Free Parking
http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-free-parking29-2010jan29,0,211620.story


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

still tough to ride support for the world and US champion on LA roads ... http://tweetphoto.com/9680023


----------

